

CouchDB 1.6 is out - rdtsc
http://www.apache.org/dist/couchdb/notes/1.6.0/apache-couchdb-1.6.0.html

======
gargantuan
Good stuff.

* More work on the new web GUI

* Erlang 17.0 support. Presumably comes with better performance and concurrency handling (just from knowing what went into that release).

* Better performance for replication, especially handling large documents.

* Don't need write access to source db to replicate.

This is great. Really like working and developing with CouchDB. Well defined
semantics and protocol of master to master replications really make this
database unique. It might be a small thing for many but having a web GUI is
another benefit. Can't tell you how many times I ended up looking in there to
see what exactly has my code inserted into the DB.

Also looking forward for BigCouch merge in the near future.

